# Verkaufe Vipa 200er div. Teile



## Eagle1972 (10 September 2007)

Verkaufe hier gebrauchte teile der 200er reihe. 
dabei sind:

2* CPU 214 DPM    214-2BM02
1* CPU 214           214-1BA02
3* DI 16*24V        221-1BH10
2* DO 16*24V 1A   222-1BH10
1*Netzteil 24V 2A (4APeak) PS 207/2    207-1BA00


Achso...

Ich habe auch noch ein Siemens ET 200L für den Profibus.
er hat 16 Ein und Ausgänge (mit 0,5A).
es fehlt leider der beschriftungsfeldeinsatz.

Ich würde am Liebsten alles zusammen Verkaufen (ich hasse Päckchen packen)

Gruß

Eagle


----------



## sps-freak (10 September 2007)

*VIPA Steuerungen*

Was sollen die Teile denn kosten?

1. Alle zusammen

2. Einzelpreise, trotz Einzelpaketen 



SPS-Freak


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 September 2007)

Hallo!

Falls SPS-Freak nicht alles nimmt, hätte ich auch interesse.
Preise wären Interessant.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Eagle1972 (10 September 2007)

Ich habe leider nicht so viel Ahnung was die gebraucht so kosten aber anhand der Neupreise würde ich mal an 1000 Euro für das ganze Paket denken.  Ihr könnt mir natürlich auch alternative Angebote machen. 


Gruß Eagle


----------



## Eagle1972 (11 September 2007)

Habe ich jetzt alle abgeschreckt? war das zu hoch angesetzt?
Ich bin offen für andere Angebote


Gruß

Eagle


----------



## sps-freak (12 September 2007)

*VIPA SPS Baugruppen*

Nee nee, nicht abgeschreckt, nur viel Arbeit. Melde mich bei Gelegnheit wieder.


----------



## Lyunac (12 September 2007)

Ich hätte auch interesse am einen oder anderen Teil. Die Preise scheinen schon sehr interessant, sofern denn noch was zu haben wäre.


----------



## Eagle1972 (12 September 2007)

noch ist nichts Verkauft. noch alles zu haben.


----------



## Eagle1972 (13 September 2007)

So, Ist alles Verkauft.

Danke für eure Angebote

Gruß

Eagle


----------

